# GAME THREAD: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Los Angeles Lakers



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=6><font color=purple>Los Angeles Lakers</font></font></font> </center>

<center> *VS* </center>

<center>12-13-03
TV: KGW
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**


</center>
<center><font color=black>Portland (10-10) Los Angeles (18-3)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

It's a special occasion, plus I have some free time, so here's the Portland/Los Angeles game thread.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks L4L for all you do on here... its appreciated :clap:


Do you think Sheed will get booed tonight? Maybe the crowd will boo him out of town as well 

Should Zach wear a protective mask playing against the Mailman? Elbows may be a flying when Karl realizes young quickness may make him look silly :rock:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

As much as I'd like to think we have a chance, I guess this one will be long over by half time. I will be cheering as usual, but I'd be very suprised if we were in this one. Early Christmas present maybe?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Anyone going to the game tonight? Anyone? :uhoh:


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

Anyone in the LA area want to catch it I'll be at Maloney's in Westwood watchin!

:0


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Blazers 96
lakers 93


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Trail Blazers: 95.
Lakers: 88.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

If the Blazers are going to beat LA or even have a chance, they are going to have to have a great game plan and know where they want the ball to go all night long! Sheed needs to be demanding the ball and Zach is going to have to be prepared for war in the paint cause Shaq and Karl are going to abuse him. The Mavs beat the Lakers last night running them into the ground and attacking the hoop. Portland must attack the glass on these guys or this game is over in a hurry. The Lakers are monster stacked and their bench damn near got them the lead last night against the Mavs.

I expect GP to be pissed coming into tonights game after his ejection last night and because the Lakers lost they'll bring their A+ game. 

Portland can't play LA's style tonight. They must force tempo and run Shaq, GP and Karl ragged. That's the only way we don't lose by 20 plus.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Anyone going to the game tonight? Anyone? :uhoh:


I'm going. Blazers have won 10 out of the last 11 games I've been to. 

Good sign? Maybe.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

I've never liked it that so many people let their 100-level tickets go to Laker fans when LA plays in Portland. I would never do that. Unless it was a lot of money....

Portland is looking fast tonight.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

DD is looking good. 

Regarding Plays run by the Blazers: the Lakers are doing something that other teams are doing a lot this season- if the other team calls a play on the way down the court, the point guard relays the number or signal to their bench so they can remember it when it is called again.

The ONE play the Blazers ran in the first quarter was "1"  and Fisher relayed that "1" back to the Laker bench. Then Jeff & Dale ran a high pick & roll.

Alright, I think everyone knows that one. What is Play #2?


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like Sheed and Damon are having good games. PDX was up by 9 at one stage :greatjob:, but the Lakers have cut the lead to 3 with 2:17 left in the half. 

This is much closer than I thought the game would be.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Damon has launched 13 shots and it's only halftime.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ok what did I miss 

Portland 86, LA 94

I am thankful we are not getting blown away


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

4th quarter officiating appears a tad suspect (IMO).


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, halfway through the 4th and the Blazers are up by 2. Nice!

Man, can Kobe Bryant shoot free throws. He's been to the line only 1 less time than Portland's entire team, and only missed one. And Shaq has only taken one?

I sure wish I could be watching this game instead of a stat box.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

99-99 tie...

Kobe is having his way this quarter. All I keep seeing is..."Bryant Driving Layup: Made"


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Ruben Ruben Ruben

Damon and the giant killers

Blazers up 106 - 101

man we are sure hard to predict how we play...


----------



## kultcha (Jul 5, 2003)

If the Blazers could play like they are tonight fairly consistently AND we had Derrick Anderson back in the line and up and healthy, I really believe things would be looking good.

Our D is definately not what it was though.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Damon... 2 straight threes

come on now....... give him credit... he has ice cold veins sometimes


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Damon with 25 pts, 4 rebs and 8 asts. 

Hmm...I wonder what Quick is gonna write about ?


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't watch many Blazer games, but this one is great. I forgot how good these Portland-LA games can be. 

Stoudamire's threes were  . 109-105 with 1:23 left. I hope the Blazers can pull it out..


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

23 pts 11 rebs 5 dimes for Z-bo!!!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

a good team effort

109 - 106 PDX


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

WOO HOO NICE JOB BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kultcha (Jul 5, 2003)

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice win!

As previously noted, Zach and Damon had good games. Dale plucked 14 big rebounds. 

Sheed, of course, let us down again with only 28 points and 1 clutch bucket in the final 30 seconds. What a bum. :rofl:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

Damon shot the worst 3pt % on out team tonight







and he was 5/11


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Line of the night:*

Barrett to Jones: *You are the man.*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Way to go Blazers! I love seeing the Lakers lose. 


Ahhhhh, a very refreshing feeling seeing the most hyped team in the history of sports lose.

YES!


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Draco said:


> _Damon shot the worst 3pt % on out team tonight... and he was 5/11_


wish we had that problem wach and every game... :rock:

I can not believe we just beat the Lakers with 4 soon to be HOFers in the starting lineup

Damon and the giant killers

break out the bananas folks 

:banana: :bbanana: :cbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## FeloniusThunk (Jan 1, 2003)

Great job, Blazers. Who would've imagined they could give up 108 and still win? The dynamic duo of Rasheed and Randolph were terrific as usual, but Damon way outplaying GP is a rare bonus. GP hasn't been much of a defender against quicker guys for a while now, but i would have expected him to make up for it at the other end, and for Damon to, well, just plain miss a lot of open shots.

So who was guarding (or trying to guard) Bryant? And why wasn't his billed on the sports shows as the druggies vs. the thugs, or something like that?

I've really got to stop talking myself out of getting league pass.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Watching the Blazers beat the Lakers is definitely one of the best experiences a Blazer fan can have! Great game!


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

If I had to choose the game ball player I would give it to Davis and Patterson. The little things they provided in that game were HUGE.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

The only thing better than a Memphis loss...

a Laker loss...


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I bet Stern is mad that we won... I'll be expecting many heavily biased calls in the next blazers/lakers matchup...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Sorry to have missed this one, jeez! Wallace and Randolph combine for more than 50 points, and Damon comes through in the clutch. Maybe this is the game they needed to shake out the cobwebs and start putting a few wins together.

I think the ****** in LA's armor are becoming apparent after the games against Dallas and Portland. Run at them, keep Shaq from exploding offensively, and force the Lakers to stop multiple players. Yes, Malone and Payton will both be Hall of Famers, but they're also both past their primes. In the matchups of Stoudamire vs. Payton, and Randolph vs. Malone, while I'd still give the edge to the older guys, they're both a lot more even than most sportswriters will admit. And for once, having Wallace at SF created a major mismatch in our favor (hopefully just the first time, with many more to come). 

As others have written, I'd be curious, too, to hear who was guarding Kobe. I'd imagine it was Jeff McInnis, who's just not that tall or that quick on defense, or else it was Patterson who might be responsible for so many of Bryant's foul shots. 

I look forward to reading the papers on this one, tomorrow. 

I didn't put in a prediction on this game... I was honestly of two minds - that the Lakers would win by 20, or it would be a battle to the end, and it'd be either team's game. Glad to see the outcome was what it was. 

GO BLAZERS!


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

Dale Davis was big tonight. I think he played his best defensive game against Shaq since he became a Blazer. Made him work more than he's used to, and fouled sparingly. You gotta give the guy credit for holding his own and playing smart. 

Feels good to bloody their nose tonight!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> I bet Stern is mad that we won... I'll be expecting many heavily biased calls in the next blazers/lakers matchup...


OMG, sad. Just sad.:laugh:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

wowzers

go my lil man !

good to see the drama of the week with sheeds comments didnt reflect on the court , they came out to play tonight and this win will be a huge one for their mental self esteem  awesome


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Skelton</b>!
> Dale Davis was big tonight. I think he played his best defensive game against Shaq since he became a Blazer. Made him work more than he's used to, and fouled sparingly. You gotta give the guy credit for holding his own and playing smart.
> 
> Feels good to bloody their nose tonight!


Dale Davis had more rebounds than Michael Jackson has had nose jobs. He and Patterson were ultimately the guys that made the difference for Portland tonight.

About the "Feels good to bloody their nose tonight!" There is no blood in this loss for the Lakers. They still have the best record in the West and are still 18-5 after 2 straight losses. The Lakers don't give a damn if they beat a team 4 times during the regular season and they don't give a damn if a team beats them 4 times during the regular season. This is not a big loss for the Lakers at all.

Nonetheless, a good win for the Blazers, possibly a win that could trigger a nice playoff run.

However, it'll come down to if the Blazers can win on the road and if they can beat the Lakers in the playoffs. The Lakers rarely win in Portland during the regular season, but we all know what has happened the last 2 times these teams met during the postseason.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Game recap by ESPN 



Wouldn't it be a great Christmas present from the Blazers to its fans if they could go a whole week this next week without any negative things happening... :rock:

Is it possible?... just one week.. that is all we ask :whoknows:


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

One of the great games of the season next to the Indiana and New Jersey game. The Blazers are really learning how to close out games.. well @ home, that is.
Everyone seemingly made a contribution and it was nice to see a team effort.
The one thing that stood out in my mind is that the Blazers knew exactly who to go to down the stretch. Steve Jones always points out that the Blazers need to know who to go to down the stretch and where to find that score.
Exploiting matchups was key. Stoudamire was dumping the ball down low to either Sheed or Zach in the post every possession and if they were doubled, either Damon or Wesley was hitting the big 3. Good team work. Good team win by the Blazers. And the Lakers losing is always nice.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> I bet Stern is mad that we won... I'll be expecting many heavily biased calls in the next blazers/lakers matchup...


Well LA still recieved more calls then Portland in Portland, but it was nice for them to allow the Trailblazers to compete at home... I thought it would be much more imbalanced, glad to be wrong.

I didn't get to see the game, but I did just see the ESPN recap... first a rehash of everything close to controversial thats happened this year in Portland spelled out on a list, 5 strait highlights of Kobe scoring, 1 of Damon draining a 3, and the Blazers win... wrap.

Somehow I feel unsatisfied.

STOMP


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Dale Davis had more rebounds than Michael Jackson has had nose jobs.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

A picture of 1000 words I LOVE IT.


Courtesy Of Nba.Com


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

This was a great game!!!! Damon stepped up although it scared me to death watching him huck up three after three. Some times when he's on, he's on!:greatjob: 

Most importantly Sheed went to work in the paint and made the whole team better as he abused LA at will.

I also liked watching Zach get past his jitters and start attacking the whole Laker team especially his squaring up on Karl and scoreing.

Patterson came up huge with the energy and you could see he did not want to lose this game.

This was a great win and a huge momentum swing for this team, hopefully they'll take advantage of this perfect wave and ride the hell out of it.


----------



## marshall (Jun 18, 2003)

Man...I love Rasheed Wallace. How can any b-ball fan not like his game. Tonight lets forget this past week and remember that fade away jumper. Bounce once, Bounce twice, Bounce 3 times, then bounce in baby.

This team is very good when it wants to be.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>marshall</b>!
> This team is very good when it wants to be.


Particularly with Wells gone, I'd say the majority of the team (perhaps even to a man) really do want to win every game they play. I'll grant 'Sheed opens up a bit of a debate maybe but Damon, Zach, Patterson, McInnis.... I'd say they all really want to win. It's just that sometimes the shots fall and sometimes they don't. Okay, it's not just that -- there's playing smart basketball, knowing who they're going to down the stretch, etc. Still, I really don't think it's about effort as much as some seem to think.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>marshall</b>!
> Man...I love Rasheed Wallace. How can any b-ball fan not like his game. Tonight lets forget this past week and remember that fade away jumper. Bounce once, Bounce twice, Bounce 3 times, then bounce in baby.
> 
> This team is very good when it wants to be.




:whoknows: 
You notice, the team wins, Sheed has a good game, and some of our most vocal posters suddenly turn into ghosts.:sigh:


----------



## marshall (Jun 18, 2003)

I do notice that. And they will say when Sheed has a game where he gets 3 points and doesnt show up that Sheed fans become ghosts. More often than not Sheed shows up. He goes through slumps like every player, but his D never goes away. Neither does his passion for the game. Thats why I like him. He stepped up with 28 points tonight eventhough these past few days have brought out the bashers again.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Dale was very good. Damon and Rasheed finally hit some shots, and ZR was his normal self (including foul trouble and turnovers, which are part of the learning process). Patterson was very good off the bench (although that foul against Kobe to end the half was pretty darn dumb).

Person hit a couple shots, but he's still looking like an overall waste of space and I wish Woods were getting his minutes.

The Lakers didn't seem like they really cared tonight. Is ANYONE really afraid of them if they eschew giving the ball to Shaq and Kobe to let Karl Malone and GP shoot 17 footers, like they did throughout the first quarter?

Shaq and Kobe make that team go, but tonight it seemed like Malone and Payton were the ones who were getting the chance to carry the team and it didn't work.

Good win for Portland. They've played best against the better teams, so maybe there IS something to them playing down to the level of their competition, and they're a better team than they've been showing. I hope so.

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

It was a great basketball evening.

Started off at the Clippers/Suns game at Staples Center - 7th row seats right behind the Clipper bench. (thanks to my good friend for garnering the awesome seats!) That's the way to watch the pro game.....

BTW, Ron Harper was there, sitting about 50 feet away from me (down on the floor behind the basket). He was getting a lot of love from several fans around me ("Get Ron Harper into the game", etc.) although one guy went and made a sign at halftime that accused Harper of being a bandwagoner. Harper - classy guy that he is - only gave this idiot the response of displaying his 5 championship rings (one on each finger). Classic!

But I digress....

Then I came home to the videotape of the Blazers/Lakers game. Fortunately, I was able to avoid any spoilers while at Staples. And boy, am I glad I did! What a nailbiter!

Loved how the Blazers hit the offensive boards! 

Loved how every offensive set seemed to start from getting either Rasheed or Randolph the ball while they were either posting up or had their man between them and the basket, no further than 16 feet from the hoop!

Loved how Damon took the ball to the hoop every once in a while!

Loved how the Blazers often doubled Shaq before he got the ball! Made the other players try to beat them. Yes, Kobe was awesome (some of those shots...my goodness....) but better that than watching Shaq dunk all night long.

Loved watching Person hit those 3's in the 2nd half!

And, loved watching Damon hit the clutch 3's at the end! He's still a defensive liability, and I still would love to see Portland get some value back in a trade for MM, but as long as he is a Blazer, I will (of course) cheer whenever he hits those shots.


Now, can we somehow get the Blazers to play like this on the road? Please? :gopray:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> About the "Feels good to bloody their nose tonight!" There is no blood in this loss for the Lakers. They still have the best record in the West and are still 18-5 after 2 straight losses.


At least it will help put the rest the silly notion that the Lakers could match or set the record for most wins in a season, which will slow the bleeding of crazy hype. I think the Bulls had, what, 2 losses by this point in the season?

The Lakers are definitely an excellent team...just not the invincible super-team that they were hyped to be. I still think they are the favourite to win a title but nothing like a lock.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

For all that Stoudamire has been (justly) maligned, one can't deny that he shows up in a number of great, dramatic Blazer moments over the last few years. He's definitely got ice-water in his veins and has a knack for hitting huge shots.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

*Ed O---*

You took the words right out of my mouth.

What I LOVE about the new look Lakers is that the ball seems to go to Shaq and Kobe LESS often now that Malone and Payton are there.

With Malone in there, they go to Shaq less often and it makes our life SOOOO much easier.

Go Blazers


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

You have to love the way Damon played tonight. He hit most all his open shots and made the Lakers pay for not guarding him. When they did guard him on the perimeter, he went to rim and made plays for himself and others. 

DD played awesome too. He guarded Shaq extremly well, it seemed. I have no idea what numbers Shaq ended up with but DD looked to have played him great although Shaq had a couple stretches of several dunks in a row. 

Wonderful win. Team ball and a lot of good signs from this team on both ends of the floor. Mostly, I was really impressed with the consistency of the play on the offensive end.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I've learned a valueable lesson tonight (dripping with sarcasm). When your team loses dig up the past playoff salve to sooth the wounds. Not sure if it works, let's ask Damian Necronamous.


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

*for all its worth...*

We're the only team that has beaten both the Lakers and the Kings this season (of course these were home games for portland)... and IMO, these are the two teams have been the best teams up to this point in the season.... Spurs will be there.. but they haven't played to the level of the kings or lakers yet... And lets not waste our time mentioning any of the east teams as a TOP 3.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> I've learned a valueable lesson tonight (dripping with sarcasm). When your team loses dig up the past playoff salve to sooth the wounds. Not sure if it works, let's ask Damian Necronamous.


:rofl:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very true, I would like to see Rasheed put out that kind of effort every night, but he doesn't or won't. That is my beef with Wallace. Zach is having a great season, but when your *best player* is simply going through the motions most nights it is hard to watch as a fan of the team. 

Wallace should have that kind of effort every night, kinda like we are expecting a double double out of Zach most every night now. Consistency, consistency, consistency, is that to much to ask


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> Very true, I would like to see Rasheed put out that kind of effort every night, but he doesn't or won't. That is my beef with Wallace. Zach is having a great season, but when your *best player* is simply going through the motions most nights it is hard to watch as a fan of the team.
> 
> Wallace should have that kind of effort every night, kinda like we are expecting a double double out of Zach most every night now. Consistency, consistency, consistency, is that to much to ask


I think that Rasheed-bashers almost invariably equate lack of production with lack of effort... and that's simply not something that's always true.

Sometimes Rasheed is going to try and make his shots (like last night). Sometimes Rasheed is going to try and miss his shots. Sometimes he's going to go through the motions offensively.

It's those last two situations that are difficult (IMO) to distinguish, and I think that people automatically assume it's the latter whenever he scores under 20 points, which I don't think is fair.

Ed O.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I think that Rasheed-bashers almost invariably equate lack of production with lack of effort... and that's simply not something that's always true.
> ...


No Ed, I was saying that he has many nights where he doesn't score, yet put on a defensive show and I am fine with that. It is the nights where he just plain acts like he does care and coasts, that is what bugs me.

He sure doesn't play like a 17 million dollar man, does he? I am fine with Rasheed staying a Blazer because he brings a lot to the table, but paying him 17 million also keeps the Blazers from getting that player that is going to help the team more.

That is my problem with Wallace. Basically he is overpaid and only plays with fire when he is ticked off. He IMO is keeping the Blazers from moving forward with his contract.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: for all its worth...*



> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> We're the only team that has beaten both the Lakers and the Kings this season......


.....not to mention, Indy and "shoulda been" Dallas.

(OK, I know, I know....."shoulda been's" don't count. 

Still. )


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> No Ed, I was saying that he has many nights where he doesn't score, yet put on a defensive show and I am fine with that. It is the nights where he just plain acts like he does care and coasts, that is what bugs me.


I think he works hard on defense consistently. Every game, or as close as "every game" is in the NBA.

And offensively, with a couple of exceptions (the Wizards game) he seems to give the same level of effort offensively, but sometimes his shot just isn't falling. Maybe some of you have super-sensitive effort detectors, but I watch every game at least once (with the exception of the NO game since it wasn't televised) and I don't pick up on a lack of effort.



> He sure doesn't play like a 17 million dollar man, does he? I am fine with Rasheed staying a Blazer because he brings a lot to the table, but paying him 17 million also keeps the Blazers from getting that player that is going to help the team more.


I disagree strongly. Even if Rasheed were getting $9m a year, the team wouldn't look any different IMO. The team would still be way over the salary cap amount and the luxury tax threshold and I very much doubt that Pippen would have been kept or Gary Payton signed.

Rasheed's contract simply isn't an issue in terms of the on-court product in my opinion. So whether he's making the minimum or the maximum doesn't affect my view of his production and contributions to the team.

Ed O.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

great win Blazers!!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> I disagree strongly. Even if Rasheed were getting $9m a year, the team wouldn't look any different IMO. The team would still be way over the salary cap amount and the luxury tax threshold and I very much doubt that Pippen would have been kept or Gary Payton signed.


NASH is probably smilin now that they didnt resign Pippen since he has been plagued with Injury and might retire.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he works hard on defense consistently. Every game, or as close as "every game" is in the NBA.
> ...


and that is your opinion Ed, right or wrong it is yours. However, with the likes of Rasheed (17 million) and Damon (12 million) the Blazers have their hand tied to make moves to bring in players that fit better. I would be completely fine with Wallace as I have stated before, but realistically his salary compared to his production is not equal and that is my opinion .  

Personally, if I was going to pay for a sports car I would expect to the performance of a sports car and with all the other sports cars on the block performing better than my over priced one, I guess I would be a little upset, wouldn't you? :grinning:


----------



## Bwatcher (Dec 31, 2002)

Howie in terms of the current slice of time, you are correct that Wallace and Damon are "overpaid", and in a sense, it would be better for the team if that extra money could be put to use elsewhere. (Feel the BUT coming...) 

However, this point of view doesn't seem to capture the whole situation very well. It is a little like picking the winner of the horse race, the day after the race takes place. Wallace, Damon, and a few others (Kemp, Davis, DA, and Ruben) were given contracts/extensions/traded for, when the Blazers were in a Championship Window. Those contracts had downsides in their last years, but it was judged that the extra money was worth it, for a decent shot at a Championship. I don't remember many fans complaining back then, when the whiff of a better team was wafting before their noses. The Blazers came close, but didn't make it. The team quality held firm for a few years, and now is the inevitable big drop in quality of play. 

To a degree, I think many of the posters here, are whining as if they were hood-winked. Ya gotta take the bad with the good. On top of that, the "rules" of the game changed in the middle of Bob's run at the top. The degree of "over payment" increased markedly after most of those contracts had been concluded. The whole salary bargaining environment shifted.

I hope for better contracts more in line with the current environment, but I also am glad that Paul shelled out the money and gave us a very good team(s) that came close.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> 
> Personally, if I was going to pay for a sports car I would expect to the performance of a sports car and with all the other sports cars on the block performing better than my over priced one, I guess I would be a little upset, wouldn't you? :grinning:


Not if I was buying my sports car using the same rules that the CBA allows for the NBA teams.

The options are:

-- pay Rasheed $17m

or

-- pay Rasheed $(17-n)m, and
-- burn $(2*n)m in Paul Allen's home incinerator

As I said, if Rasheed were making no money, the team would still be over the cap. They would still be over the luxury tax. They would still have had to take lesser value for Bonzi Wells. They would have still let Pippen go and not sign Payton.

Am I 100% sure of this? No. But does it stand to reason that a few million dollars less to Rasheed would not have been immediately pumped back into the team? Absolutely.

So from a fan's perspective, whether the Blazers are paying him $17m and losing $75m or paying him $7m and losing $55m, it doesn't really matter. Paul Allen's footing the tab and the team would be the same on the court either way.

Ed O.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Come on, who wouldn't want the most bang for their bucks? Or are you just saying that since it isn't your money it doesn't matter?


----------

